# I'd like to buy a Korean Maltese (puppy)



## sabysaby

Hi,
sorry for my English, I'm Italian:blush:
Well,
I'd like to buy a Korean Maltese (female little, possibly puppy)
Do you know any serious breeder there?
Can you suggest me how to start this research ?

Thanks to you all:ThankYou:


----------



## The A Team

Hi, welcome to Spoiled Maltese. Have you looked at Shinemore?


----------



## zooeysmom

Hi there and welcome! Korean Malts are beautiful :drool: I'd look into Shinemore like Pat suggested, or Sunnydale's. Be sure you go with a reputable show breeder because unfortunately, they have plenty of puppy mills like we do in the U.S.


----------



## sabysaby

No, never, i'm just a beginner....(even if I had one altese and have onother now....), both italian.....
To be honest there's one thing I'd really like: a very small size...even 2-2.5pouns, as I alteady had such a small one and was sweet, senitive, wise, all in only 2.8 pounds....


----------



## sabysaby

zooeysmom said:


> Hi there and welcome! Korean Malts are beautiful :drool: I'd look into Shinemore like Pat suggested, or Sunnydale's. Be sure you go with a reputable show breeder because unfortunately, they have plenty of puppy mills like we do in the U.S.


Well I have one, hoping it's enough

Many Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## sabysaby

The A Team said:


> Hi, welcome to Spoiled Maltese. Have you looked at Shinemore?


But....are yours korean malteses ??
Is this my impression ?


----------



## sabysaby

Well, I had a look and left a mail to Shinemore as the seem to have available puppies. I noticed that there's a plenty of sold out puppies are really joung ore anyhow maximum 6 months. 
What do you know about these blood-lines ? Are they normally smaller than the original maltese standard? If yes how much is their average weight ?

Last but not least: are they normally cheaper than american malteses if compared to similiar breeder professionality ?

Thanks in advance for yor experience contribution.

Sabina


----------



## Sylie

There are totally beautiful, properly bred Italian Maltese. After all, Maltese originated in an island that is more or less Italian. The Korean dogs a ever so beautiful, but I think they are pushing for a look that is pretty, but not traditional. You are in the center of the Maltese breed, if you want a true Malt, I think you should look closer to home.


----------



## sabysaby

Sylie said:


> There are totally beautiful, properly bred Italian Maltese. After all, Maltese originated in an island that is more or less Italian. The Korean dogs a ever so beautiful, but I think they are pushing for a look that is pretty, but not traditional. You are in the center of the Maltese breed, if you want a true Malt, I think you should look closer to home.


Well, you know this old history of Maltese dogs originated in the island of Malta is not the true one:sorry:.
The real history is much mor complicated.......Origins should be found elsewhere.....anyhow too far from Italy, be sure :wub:


----------



## sabysaby

The A Team said:


> Hi, welcome to Spoiled Maltese. Have you looked at Shinemore?


Shinemore answered to my mail and they have available puppies:Happy_Dance:.
Now let's hope prices aren't too expensive...the flight for sure is an extra cost, but if it's worthwhile.....

MANY, many thanks :aktion033::wub2:


----------



## Sylie

sabysaby said:


> Well, you know this old history of Maltese dogs originated in the island of Malta is not the true one:sorry:.
> The real history is much mor complicated.......Origins should be found elsewhere.....anyhow too far from Italy, be sure :wub:


Yes, I do understand that the breed is so old that the origins are clouded in mystery.

Please promise, that if you do go the route of a Korean import, you will come back and show us pictures. While I have ambivalent feelings, I must confess that I think the Shinemore and Sonshine Malts are drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## edelweiss

Both of mine are half Shinemore---but I would also advise looking closer to home. There are some Shinemore in E. Europe & some in Italy. Bear in mind if you get one from Korea & it has issues, they will be yours for keeps. The most important thing is to get a dog from a reputable breeder. PM me if you want advice. 
Remember w/smaller dogs you need to do the Bile Acids Test before buying---small dogs often have liver health problems.


----------



## LJSquishy

I think prices from Korean show breeders are about the same, if not more, than reputable US show breeder prices. And, a large expense for shipping.


----------



## sabysaby

LJSquishy said:


> I think prices from Korean show breeders are about the same, if not more, than reputable US show breeder prices. And, a large expense for shipping.


Well, shipment costs to Italy are to be supported in both cases :blush:


----------



## zooeysmom

It sounds like you really want a Korean puppy. Expect to pay at least $3500 (last time I checked Korean prices) plus plane ticket, as you'll either have to go to Korea or have a puppy carrier service.


----------



## sabysaby

zooeysmom said:


> It sounds like you really want a Korean puppy. Expect to pay at least $3500 (last time I checked Korean prices) plus plane ticket, as you'll either have to go to Korea or have a puppy carrier service.


Let's say, mor properly, that it "sounded" like....:blushi'm worried about very expensive costs, thus evaluating)
Ok, Korean Maltese id different, but very expensive, I've to say I didn't think so much.
I should of course have a carrier service and it also costs.

Anyhow I don't know if you mean I'd better find a new breeder in Italy. Do you know that more and more italian breeders are completing their "range of blood-lines" with imported korean dogs ? It should mean something and it does mean, they are different, no doubt.
I think that now this "new fashion" help to make korean breeders increase their prices.


----------



## Sylie

sabysaby said:


> Let's say, mor properly, that it "sounded" like....:blushi'm worried about very expensive costs, thus evaluating)
> Ok, Korean Maltese id different, but very expensive, I've to say I didn't think so much.
> I should of course have a carrier service and it also costs.
> 
> Anyhow I don't know if you mean I'd better find a new breeder in Italy. Do you know that more and more italian breeders are completing their "range of blood-lines" with imported korean dogs ? It should mean something and it does mean, they are different, no doubt.
> I think that now this "new fashion" help to make korean breeders increase their prices.


For the many years I have been on this earth I have seen popular breeds of dogs ruined by going for certain looks. The standard of the Maltese in Europe as well as America calls for their eyes to be not too wide set...but the Koreans are breeding for extremely wide set eyes. Yes, they are pretty, but when taken to extremes they begin to look weird. I looked very closely at the Korean breeders and I see that they have some very good lines in the mix. IN THE MIX is the key. You should follow your heart and your checkbook. While I think that Shinemore produced very pretty dogs, I still have to question whether they are improving or destroying the breed. By that please listen to the fact that I question...I don't know...but ask yourself that question and if you come up with a definitive answer, which I could not do, go from there.

Phew, I am glad I don't have to make that tough decision.


----------



## Alexa

Sylie said:


> For the many years I have been on this earth I have seen popular breeds of dogs ruined by going for certain looks. The standard of the Maltese in Europe as well as America calls for their eyes to be not too wide set...but the Koreans are breeding for extremely wide set eyes. Yes, they are pretty, but when taken to extremes they begin to look weird. I looked very closely at the Korean breeders and I see that they have some very good lines in the mix. IN THE MIX is the key. You should follow your heart and your checkbook. While I think that Shinemore produced very pretty dogs, I still have to question whether they are improving or destroying the breed. By that please listen to the fact that I question...I don't know...but ask yourself that question and if you come up with a definitive answer, which I could not do, go from there.
> 
> Phew, I am glad I don't have to make that tough decision.


I totally agree, Sylie!

Sabina, there're very good italian breeders or other's here in Europe.

Especially for the size as Sylie mentioned before. I wouldn't look for too small sizes, health issues and so on. 

I also think it's important to visit the breeder to take a look over there. 

Hope you'll find the perfect breeder and baby soon! Keeping my fingers for crossed for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Orla

There are so many great breeders in Europe with very pretty dogs - some have imported Korean dogs and you could get a puppy out of them.


----------



## sabysaby

Orla said:


> There are so many great breeders in Europe with very pretty dogs - some have imported Korean dogs and you could get a puppy out of them.


Well, to be honest in Italy it's not that easy. Could you please give me some names, countries or much better names of breeders you consider trustable in Europe ? Also by PM of course.:thumbsup:


----------



## Orla

sabysaby said:


> Well, to be honest in Italy it's not that easy. Could you please give me some names, countries or much better names of breeders you consider trustable in Europe ? Also by PM of course.:thumbsup:


Sure - will send you a PM now


----------



## Ruby

*shinemore Maltese*

Anyone have experience with purchasing a shinemore maltese. What has the experience been like? I really want one


----------



## kilodzul

Sylie said:


> For the many years I have been on this earth I have seen popular breeds of dogs ruined by going for certain looks. The standard of the Maltese in Europe as well as America calls for their eyes to be not too wide set...but the Koreans are breeding for extremely wide set eyes. Yes, they are pretty, but when taken to extremes they begin to look weird.


Tbh I have mixed feeling towards "Korean look" in Maltese... sure, small noses and big wide eyes are cute cause it makes them look puppy like even when they're older. But one of the things that convinced me to buy Maltese is that compared to some breeds, their features are not exaggerated. They look natural and proportional. With shortening their muzzles and making their eyes bigger, I'm afraid they will follow the road of Pekingeses and become brachycephalic breed... which is a bad thing for dog health.


----------



## edelweiss

I have 2 half shinemore dogs. . . one half is US champion, the other shinemore w/half Italian. The real problem w/shinemore that I see is that the best dog specimens are not offered as exports. . . both of mine came as European imports (champions) bred w/US & Italian champions. When coming directly from Korea that would be a big question for me. 
Why are you fixated on size? This is somehwhat of a red flag for me to be perfectly honest---since it is the only thing you mention?


----------



## mfa

Sylie said:


> There are totally beautiful, properly bred Italian Maltese. After all, Maltese originated in an island that is more or less Italian. The Korean dogs a ever so beautiful, but I think they are pushing for a look that is pretty, but not traditional. You are in the center of the Maltese breed, if you want a true Malt, I think you should look closer to home.


:goodpost:



edelweiss said:


> I have 2 half shinemore dogs. . . one half is US champion, the other shinemore w/half Italian. The real problem w/shinemore that I see is that the best dog specimens are not offered as exports. . . both of mine came as European imports (champions) bred w/US & Italian champions. When coming directly from Korea that would be a big question for me.
> Why are you fixated on size? This is somehwhat of a red flag for me to be perfectly honest---since it is the only thing you mention?


I agree with Sandi. 2.8 pounds is very small. That is more a tiny chihuahua size.


----------



## MaryMaryIT

sabysaby said:


> Hi,
> sorry for my English, I'm Italian:blush:
> Well,
> I'd like to buy a Korean Maltese (female little, possibly puppy)
> Do you know any serious breeder there?
> Can you suggest me how to start this research ?
> 
> Thanks to you all:ThankYou:
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> sabysaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to be honest in Italy it's not that easy. Could you please give me some names, countries or much better names of breeders you consider trustable in Europe ? Also by PM of course.👍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sabysaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> sorry for my English, I'm Italian:blush:
> Well,
> I'd like to buy a Korean Maltese (female little, possibly puppy)
> Do you know any serious breeder there?
> Can you suggest me how to start this research ?
> 
> Thanks to you all:ThankYou:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you write me about Shinemore, please? I'm from Milan. Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## maddysmom

I got my 2 youngest girls from (Sunnydales) Shinyoung Park. If your on FB, its best to message her there. Shinemore maltese (Narae) is also on Facebook and is another reputable breeder in Korea. The two of them are very good friends and they often share studs when breeding.
They are both excellent breeders, imo.


----------



## MaryMaryIT

maddysmom said:


> I got my 2 youngest girls from (Sunnydales) Shinyoung Park. If your on FB, its best to message her there. Shinemore maltese (Narae) is also on Facebook and is another reputable breeder in Korea. The two of them are very good friends and they often share studs when breeding.
> They are both excellent breeders, imo.


thank you. you are very kind


----------



## MaryMaryIT

MaryMaryIT said:


> thank you. you are very kind


----------



## MaryMaryIT

maddysmom said:


> I got my 2 youngest girls from (Sunnydales) Shinyoung Park. If your on FB, its best to message her there. Shinemore maltese (Narae) is also on Facebook and is another reputable breeder in Korea. The two of them are very good friends and they often share studs when breeding.
> They are both excellent breeders, imo.


Could you tell me how much you paid for your beautiful puppies from Sunnydales, please?


----------



## maddysmom

MaryMaryIT said:


> Could you tell me how much you paid for your beautiful puppies from Sunnydales, please?


Oh gosh it was so long ago. I think it was somewhere between $3500-$5000. That was with the shipping cost included.
She sent me all their bloodwork and full body xrays before I committed to show their health. There was absolutely no pressure to take them and Shinyoung was extremely kind throughout the whole process.


----------



## wkomorow

My Casper is from Angela White KR. He came to me via Adura Maltese as a retiree.


----------



## MaryMaryIT

maddysmom said:


> Oh gosh it was so long ago. I think it was somewhere between $3500-$5000. That was with the shipping cost included.
> She sent me all their bloodwork and full body xrays before I committed to show their health. There was absolutely no pressure to take them and Shinyoung was extremely kind throughout the whole process.


ok, thank you very much


----------

